# Fragen zur Schwanenblume



## FelixB (23. Feb. 2008)

Hallihallo !!
bin neu hier im Forum, habe aber jetzt schon das zweite Jahr einen Kübelteich. 

Er fasst ca 60.l, und überstand den winter eigentlich ganzt gut. Leider hat sich meine __ Wasser-Lobelie in den Unergrund zurückgezogen und, kurz gesagt, das zeitliche gesegnet.
Jetzt habe ich nach einer neuen Pflanze gesucht (in meinen schlauen Büchlein).
Meine Wahl fiel auf die __ Schwanenblume.
In meinen Buch stand aber nicht, ob sie winterhart ist oder nicht 
Ist sie auch für Körbe geeignet???

Mfg Felix, der dankend auf eure Antworten wartet


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*

Hallo Felix,

die Schwanenblume sollte eigentlich winterhart sein, allerdings kann sie recht groß werden (bis 150cm, im Kübel aber wohl weniger), ob das in einem 60 l-Kübelchen nicht ein bisschen viel ist?


----------



## Dodi (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*

Hallo und

:willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum, Felix!

Bei uns lohnt sich auch der Blick in die umfangreiche Datenbank. 
Schau mal hier, da findest Du etwas weiter unten die __ Blumenbinse, auch Schwanenblume genannt.

Ja, sie ist winterhart, da einheimisch.
Sie ist zwar im Blattwuchs recht filigran, bildet jedoch recht lange Blütenstengel aus. Ob das wirklich für Deinen Kübel - schon rein von der Optik - geeignet ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. 

Viel Spaß hier beim Stöbern und mit Deinem kleinen Teichlein!


----------



## glasklar (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*

hi felix

:willkommen im forum! zur schwanenblume (butomus umbellatus) habe ich im letsten jahr im teich gepflanzt .leider ohne erfolg schade  ,laut beschreibung gut winterhart


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*

Hi Felix und ein herzliches :Willkommen2 auch von uns.

Butumus umbellatus ist absolut winterhart, darf allerdings nur in ganz flachem Wasser, bzw. am Uferrand stehen. Zu tief heisst: keine Blühte, wenn sie Dir nicht ganz eingeht.

Sollte es in Deinem Kübelteich eine Flachwasserzone mit höchstens 10cm Wassertiefe geben, könntest Du sie einsetzen. Sollte alles nur tiefer sein, würden wir eher abraten.


----------



## glasklar (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> [COLOR
> 
> Butumus umbellatus ist absolut winterhart, darf allerdings nur in ganz flachem Wasser, bzw. am Uferrand stehen. Zu tief heisst: keine Blühte, wenn sie Dir nicht ganz eingeht.
> 
> Sollte es in Deinem Kübelteich eine Flachwasserzone mit höchstens 10cm Wassertiefe geben, könntest Du sie einsetzen. Sollte alles nur tiefer sein, würden wir eher abraten.[/COLOR]



hallo ludwig

habe die schwannenblume in ca 15cm tiefe eingesetzt  zu tief


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*

Felix, schau Dir doch mal die Miniteiche von z.B. Herrn Jemineh an, vielleicht findest Du da Inspiration. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15311


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*

Moin Felix.

Bei Werner im Shop steht sie mit 10-30cm Wassertiefe.

Sie wird also bei 15cm nicht eingehen... vielleicht ist es sogar die passende Tiefe für die Blüte?! 

Jeder Teich reagiert ein wenig anders. Was an der Nordsee funktioniert, kann in Bayern gründlich schief gehen. 
So ist die Natur. 

Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*

Hoi,

bei mir im Shop steht 10 - 30 cm weil das die Tiefe ist in der sie Deutschland blüht. Bei uns im Unterallgäu können wir auch noch in 25 cm Tiefe eine Blüte erwarten, am Oberrhein gehen auch die 30 cm. Es kommt halt auch auf die Sonnenscheindauer und Intensität an. Je weiter man nach Norden kommt, umso flacher würde ich sie halten. 

Zu hoch finde ich sie für Kübel eigentlich nicht. Eine hohe Blattmasse fände ich opitisch ein Problem, aber die Schwanenblume ist ja so filigran, dass die Höhe überhaupt nicht stört.

Dass die Lobelie den Winter nicht überstanden hat wundert mich nicht. Die Lobelie ist in Deutschland in vielen Gebieten grade winterhart, vorgesetzt sie steht nicht in einem Topf oder Kübel. An Topf oder Kübel kann der Frost auch von der Seite angreifen und damit wird es dort viel kälter als frei in den Boden ausgepflanzt. Sogar einheimische Pflanzen überleben in einem wirklich strengen Winter oft nicht im Kübel oder Topf.


----------



## FelixB (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur  Schwanenblume*

  SUPER LOB AN EUCH  

Toll, das ihr so schnell geantwortet habt und danke.  
Ich glaube, das ich bei meiner Wahl bleibe.  

Wenns vertig ist, dann zeig ich euch Fotos von meinen "Werk"

Mfg Felix


----------

